# Corvus AL - out of stock - I feel like a D**K



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

So, after getting the Draco last year, I recommended to my buddy to get the Corvus AL. He orders it, the next day gets a confirmation number and a tracking number from UPS, charged his card and now today emailed him that it's "Out of stock". WTF??

I feel like an idiot. My bud is like "It's kinda shady that they would charge my credit card before checking to see if it's in stock." And why doesn't the dropdown list on their website state it's out of stock like the other bikes. 

Just venting...


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Peter_Klim said:


> I feel like an idiot. My bud is like "It's kinda shady that they would charge my credit card before checking to see if it's in stock." And why doesn't the dropdown list on their website state it's out of stock like the other bikes.
> 
> Just venting...


I take it you don't shop much online.  It's SOP for most online or even telephone orders for most companies. Any time you add steps to a process it increases costs and slows the process, which the consumer ends up paying.


----------



## hirosugi (Jul 30, 2008)

wow, that's quite the rookie move for bikesdirect. Hope your friend gets his money or bike. 

kind of reason why I cringe when people ask me for recommendation, not just bikes. If something goes wrong I feel responsible for it.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

rogerstg said:


> I take it you don't shop much online.  It's SOP for most online or even telephone orders for most companies. Any time you add steps to a process it increases costs and slows the process, which the consumer ends up paying.


I've been shopping online for over ten years and this has never happened to me once.

SOP is to NOT charge your credit card until an item is in stock and ships.:thumbsup:


----------



## zekeafroid (Jun 30, 2008)

This same thing happened to me when I tried to order a Champion Team Ti a few months ago. My credit card was credited the day after I was notified it was not in stock. It was very annoying though to research my purchase for a long time, finally come to a decision, get a tracking number, and then be informed it is out of stock! Bikesdirect is a bit behind the times when it comes to order processing and fulfillment, but I do trust them.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

So, BD emailed my friend back and said they would give him $50/$100 off any bike (priced under/over $1000) so he got the Sprint for $900! 

Bike came in today in perfect condition.
I put it together for him during lunch and then rode it in the office (we work with a few hundred people on our floor). And then after work around the parking lot. 

We're gonna stop by a LBS to get his accessories and hopefully have some daylight time left for a nice ride along the coast 

BD did good 

PS.
I got my Draco last year this month and so far I have no complaints at all


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

Did he get the orange or silver? Please provide some more info/feedback on the Sprint.

I am close to pulling the trigger. Will it be OK for a 6'5-245lb horse?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Lakemichchip said:


> Did he get the orange or silver? Please provide some more info/feedback on the Sprint.
> 
> I am close to pulling the trigger. Will it be OK for a 6'5-245lb horse?


The bike will be fine for you, but I'd be concerned about the wheels getting out of true. I'd probably consider the Knight, as it's got some very strong (albeit heavy) wheels.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Peanya said:


> The bike will be fine for you, but I'd be concerned about the wheels getting out of true. I'd probably consider the Knight, as it's got some very strong (albeit heavy) wheels.



As a previous owner of a sprint. I can say that you can beat the heck out of those wheels and not worry about it. I rode my Sprint for about 3K in under a year and it I never had to true the wheels. The paired bladed spokes are great for beginning cycling. Only thing you would have to worry about are the hub flanges.. They CAN take the weight, but just don't do an urban attack or high speed traffic dodging in the evening.


As a beginner bike I would recommend the Sprint to anyone... If you are willing to pay.

The Sprint in March 2007 was $850

There are other bikes for under $900 Such as the Knight, Aquila AL, Aero TT, Corvus AL

The Corvus AL is really a 2004 Trek 5000 Spec'd to an AL frame. 

What size are you thinking about getting?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

That Serpens 853 is one sweet bike - I wish I had the money for it. IMO, that's the best value on BD. Maybe I should sell all my bikes and get one...


----------

